# Why does The Mystery Channel look so bad?



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

I thought that after the new Stat Mux system was operating that channels on 110 would look better.
I just watched "Caught" on The Mystery Channel(channel 344 on Dish), and the picture quality was very bad. It was so bad that even the medium sized credits at the end of the movie were almost impossible to ready.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

It must have been that movie, normally Mystery looks quite good, or maybe they haven't ironed out the new Stat Mux yet.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

That's strange, usually the movie channels have a superior PQ compared to the basic channels.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

And usually the Encore.Starz channels are a ot better the the others.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's a mystery to me too!!?? :shrug:



The Nickster :smoking:


----------

